# Paypal help - how does shipping work?



## TGL23 (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this is probably a really dumb question but i'm new to this kind of stuff.... i am going to use myspace and blogger.com as advised by some of you to show my product over the internet to mainly highschool customers.

I havnt registered a paypal account yet but i plan on doing so... the only thing is im not sure how the shipping works. Does paypal have anything to do with shipping out things or do i have to do that with someone else? if so.. what are some places?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Paypal help*

do you mean shipping charges or accually shipping the product. if thats the case i dont think they do nor would it make sence because you probably are the one who has the shirts, so you would have to ship them to paypal and have them ship it out which i dont think the do. 

are you printing the shirts your self?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Paypal help*

You would ship your own products unless you used someone like cafepress or spreadshirt to make and ship your products for you. Paypal just processes payments for you, everything else you do. There are people who have people store their items and ship them for them. Like processing your orders for you with your own product, but I dont know exactly how this works as I have not done it myself. hope this explains it for you.

Bobbie


----------



## TGL23 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Paypal help*

im printing the shirts myself... i dont want to use cafepress or anythign like that to sell my shirts i just need a way to ship out my shirts to people.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Paypal help*

You need to find a fullfillment company, if you search on the forums there have been many threads about this. I dont happen to know exactly who does this but I know there are companies that do. They basically warehouse your product you print and send out orders as you receive them . Is this what you are wanting to do? Or do you want to just send them out yourself. If you send them out yourself than all you would need is someone like paypal process your payments for you.

Bobbie


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Paypal help*

I buy DVD guitar lessons from a guy and pay him through his PayPal site.. he then prints a shipping label from PayPal and sends it out. I can track it online and he's covered because its being tracked by the USPS. Works beautifully. In my estimation, it could work for you, too.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Paypal help*

Yeah, Paypal will really do everything for you except put the product in an envelope and give it to the mail man. You can even print a label with the postage included from the USPS or use their UPS setup.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I havnt registered a paypal account yet but i plan on doing so... the only thing is im not sure how the shipping works. Does paypal have anything to do with shipping out things or do i have to do that with someone else? if so.. what are some places?


You should register for a paypal account first. That will help make it clearer on how things work.

You can set PayPal up so that it charges the customer for shipping (like a flat amount per order). 

You can also print postage directly from PayPal either through USPS (Post Office) or UPS. USPS is easier.

Then you just take your packages to the post office to mail them after you have put the postage on the packages.

More info on shipping here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/shipping/


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Chris, there's really no such thing as a dumb question here.  Do you project to actually move so much product in the beginning that you can't ship them yourself? I have always imagined that fulfillment companies were best suited for companies with a large stream of outgoing merchandise, where it was actually cheaper to outsource the job, due to volume. I could be wrong though, some folks would rather pay others to handle menial tasks as a means of time management. 

Either way, best of luck to you, and :welcome:


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Chris once you set up a Paypal account and receive money there you will be able to print a shipping label through a service they offer in conjunction with either USPS or UPS. 
Paypal deducts the postage ( shipping cost) directly out of your Paypal account. 

It is really very simple because Paypal imports the customers shipping address to the shipping form so all you have to do is add the weight, dimensions and type of package, and what specific shipping service you want. For example if you are using USPS you can choose from Priority Mail, Express Mail, etc.

I ship using USPS because they offer free packaging materials if you use Priority Mail although it is a bit more expensive than First Class Mail. If you go to usps.com you can actually have the shipping/packaging products delivered to you. You can also schedule for the mailman to pick up your packages that are ready for delivery. Or if it's only one or two small packages you can actually just put them in the mailbox and they will take them. 

oh and for t-shirts I use the USPS Tyvek bags they offer. You can fit up to 3 t-shirts in there. Of course depending on your line you may want fancy packaging. I can't help you there.


----------



## Thrillustrations (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey fellas
I hope I am understanding the question right but you set up your shipping with the account. You will either choose to charge a flat rate or as a percentage of the sale. It is up to you whether you want to use UPS, FedEx or USPS, etc. You do the packaging. Hope this helps


----------

